# Just had to add to my all in one top down collection



## RosD

I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


----------



## bettyirene

Love, love, love these two.


----------



## Jalsh

Oh my goodness, these are just beautiful!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Beautiful work.


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous as usual. How long does it take you to knit one of these? I've only made one so far and then I did a boo boo!! I somehow knit about an inch in stockinet stitch on the ribbing instead of garter. Luckily, the top is for my dolly and she said she doesn't mind too much


----------



## missmolly

They are so pretty :-D


----------



## RosD

ohsusana said:


> Gorgeous as usual. How long does it take you to knit one of these? I've only made one so far and then I did a boo boo!! I somehow knit about an inch in stockinet stitch on the ribbing instead of garter. Luckily, the top is for my dolly and she said she doesn't mind too much


Thank you. I haven't timed how long it takes me. Probably should for interest sake, but I made these two today. I did make three in one day. I love them and they are quick. I really must try the larger sizes soon. Dolly will love her new top 💞


----------



## Frannyward

Hello RoseD. Your work is beautiful as usual. Love the little tops. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## RosD

Frannyward said:


> Hello RoseD. Your work is beautiful as usual. Love the little tops. Thanks so much for sharing.


Thank you and thanks for looking 💞


----------



## Suesknits

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Abcdef

Love the lace addition, just beautiful!!


----------



## Dee in DM

You are all so creative with this pattern. I am going to have to try one too!


----------



## Miri

Lovely work, beautiful!


----------



## knitwit42

Dee in DM said:


> You are all so creative with this pattern. I am going to have to try one too!


I don't think you'll do just one, I'm on my third :lol:


----------



## Hilary4

Such a pretty variation - stitch pattern looks as if it has come from a Mon Tricot stitch dictionary?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

I made one just to see if I could. Didn't have anyone to give it to, so it is on one of my dolls. Looks OK.


----------



## RosD

Hilary4 said:


> Such a pretty variation - stitch pattern looks as if it has come from a Mon Tricot stitch dictionary?


Thank you. Yes it did 💞


----------



## Cyber Granny

Marianna has provided us with a gem of a pattern, your tops are gorgeous, love the pattern.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

They are so cute. Good work.


----------



## kmangal16

Lovely.


----------



## bane

These are really pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## spynie

All are just beautiful well done


----------



## Linheln

They are gorgeous.


----------



## vershi

I love those done in that pattern, thank you for the stitch pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

vershi said:


> I love those done in that pattern, thank you for the stitch pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're welcome💞


----------



## Neeterbug

They are so beautiful!! Love the pattern stitches added to the bottom.


----------



## Grannie maggie

Beautiful. Love them both.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful, very dressy. I like it.


----------



## purpleone

these cardigans are wonderful and love the colours expecially the lilac where did you get it from and what make of wool is it

angela



RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


----------



## Travelgal

Looks beautiful!!! Thanks for including the pattern you used too!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

What a wonderful change to the pattern. Guess I must learn to be bold enough to change things up a bit.


----------



## RosD

purpleone said:


> these cardigans are wonderful and love the colours expecially the lilac where did you get it from and what make of wool is it
> 
> angela


Thank you. I bought the yarn from Woolly Lattes. The yarn is Debbie Bliss Rialto DK. Colour 23064


----------



## kmansker

Adorable!


----------



## Naneast

Lovely tops! :thumbup:


----------



## marianna mel

RosD - I love your knitting. Very pretty.
Marianna Mel


----------



## RosD

marianna mel said:


> RosD - I love your knitting. Very pretty.
> Marianna Mel


Thank you so much. I really love your designs. Thank you for sharing your patterns with all of us. I'm addicted to this one for sure. I absolutely love your all in one top down.💞


----------



## blackat99

Lovely cardis!


----------



## Confuzzled

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Oh so sweet ! Love the variations...you do lovely work.


----------



## sbel3555

Can you please write out the first row of the stitch pattern: Need clarification.


----------



## RosD

sbel3555 said:


> Can you please write out the first row of the stitch pattern: Need clarification.


Hi, the pattern is underneath the photos on the first page.


----------



## johannecw

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing the stitch pattern.


----------



## RosD

johannecw said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing the stitch pattern.


Thank you, you are welcome


----------



## montgal

Very, very classy.


----------



## TabathaJoy

Very pretty.


----------



## mudmatters

Gorgeous ! Love these


----------



## Red Robin

Sooooooooooooooooo pretty!
Thanks for the imitation embroidery pattern. It will be fun to try.


----------



## jeannietta

They are beautiful. Thanks so much for the stitch pattern.


----------



## RosD

Red Robin said:


> Sooooooooooooooooo pretty!
> Thanks for the imitation embroidery pattern. It will be fun to try.


Thank you. You are welcome


----------



## RosD

jeannietta said:


> They are beautiful. Thanks so much for the stitch pattern.


Thank you. You are welcome. I love this pattern stitch


----------



## blackat99

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


Is this the Newborn or next size up?


----------



## nsnewfie1996

Beautiful work!


----------



## Diane D

well done and love the stitch...


----------



## windowwonde28941

Very nice .


----------



## RosD

blackat99 said:


> Is this the Newborn or next size up?


It's the newborn size


----------



## soneka

Fantastic stitch! Love these cardis.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Fabulous! Love the imitation embroidery stitch you used. Very nice work.


----------



## Jeanie L

They are beautiful..Thank you for imitation embroidery stitch can't wait to try it..


----------



## SouthernGirl

these are wonderfully sweet.


----------



## Finnsbride

These are so sweet. Wish I knew of someone having a baby.


----------



## jberg

Oh, my, but that's lovely! I recently finished a "plain" one but now you have me wanting to do this pattern. It is so pretty. Thanks so much for sharing and for the stitch pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## dollyruel

I love your sweaters but could you tell me what WRN stands for, I'd love to try it. I have made 5 of them and love your pattern. Thanks, Dolly :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

jberg said:


> Oh, my, but that's lovely! I recently finished a "plain" one but now you have me wanting to do this pattern. It is so pretty. Thanks so much for sharing and for the stitch pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


You are welcome. Happy knitting


----------



## RosD

dollyruel said:


> I love your sweaters but could you tell me what WRN stands for, I'd love to try it. I have made 5 of them and love your pattern. Thanks, Dolly :thumbup:


Thank you Dolly. It's the same as yarn over needle. Hope that helps. Ros


----------



## randiejg

Very nice adaptation. Love the lacy look, especially with the violet color.


----------



## dev7316

beautiful


----------



## Abbysmygirl

Very pretty!


----------



## Heather416

Stunning - just adorable!


----------



## Patty Sutter

So sweet!
I just love all the variations of this pattern.


----------



## olithia

Both are gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## Linda Haworth

Rose,

Beautiful as usual and love the colors. I have yet to try one but would love to as I an getting a great gra daughter in August. Do they come in older sizes? I have a great Grandaughter that is 2? Love your work, wish I could hire you. 

God bless,
Linda


----------



## cindylucifer

I would like to try using the stitches that you did in these sweaters but I have a question. What does selv. mean?


----------



## Hazel Anne

They look very pretty.


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Rose,
> 
> Beautiful as usual and love the colors. I have yet to try one but would love to as I an getting a great gra daughter in August. Do they come in older sizes? I have a great Grandaughter that is 2? Love your work, wish I could hire you.
> 
> God bless,
> Linda


Thank you Linda. Congratulations on the new granddaughter coming in August. I have just looked up Marianna's beautiful pattern and yes they do come in larger sizes. 1-3 years old and 4-6 years old. I am definitely going to try the larger sizes. Hire me for what exactly ???? 💞 Ros


----------



## MacRae

These are terrific!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Those are beautiful!


----------



## tweeter

they are very pretty


----------



## virginia42

Thx for the idea. Beautiful.


----------



## Linda F.

Beautiful version - love it.


----------



## Kateydid

Lovely, beautiful, creative work.


----------



## Grandma11

Thanks


----------



## mopa2282

Outstanding work.


----------



## lynten

Beautiful!


----------



## mmg

I will be hoping on the top down train this weekend!


----------



## RosD

mmg said:


> I will be hoping on the top down train this weekend!


You won't regret it 💞


----------



## Heather416

cindylucifer said:


> I would like to try using the stitches that you did in these sweaters but I have a question. What does selv. mean?


From the same book as the pattern


----------



## Linda Haworth

Rose,

Hire you to do my knitting. I am just learning, have done some afghans and now working on a cowl that is suppose to be easy. I have taken it apart 3 times so I am giving it a rest. It must be something to do with the yarn overs. I keep loosing stitches. I would like to try one of the one in one sweater may have to look Marianne's pattern. If I have trouble I know who to contact. Thanks for all your posts I love looking at your lovely items. How long have you been knitting. You do great worl.

God Bless,
Linda


----------



## mmg

I decided I needed to use up my gajillion skeins of worsted, so I'm gonna have to do the math on what size that equals.


RosD said:


> You won't regret it 💞


----------



## grandmann

I love your lace version of this sweater. 

Did you do any alteration for under the arm pit???
or do you follow the pattern. I'm on my second one with the larger sizes. I'm hoping to have a couple of models on June 15th then I will post the sweaters.


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Rose,
> 
> Hire you to do my knitting. I am just learning, have done some afghans and now working on a cowl that is suppose to be easy. I have taken it apart 3 times so I am giving it a rest. It must be something to do with the yarn overs. I keep loosing stitches. I would like to try one of the one in one sweater may have to look Marianne's pattern. If I have trouble I know who to contact. Thanks for all your posts I love looking at your lovely items. How long have you been knitting. You do great worl.
> 
> God Bless,
> Linda


Thank you Linda, my Mum taught me how to knit when I was 10 years old and I remember that the first garment I made was this really awful lime green and yellow stripe jumper for my younger sister that I was so proud of. Mum didn't teach me how to read patterns till I was about seventeen. All of her patterns, shaping etc was just in her head. I just had to ask. Hey Ma what do I do next💞 I miss her so much💞


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> I love your lace version of this sweater.
> 
> Did you do any alteration for under the arm pit???
> or do you follow the pattern. I'm on my second one with the larger sizes. I'm hoping to have a couple of models on June 15th then I will post the sweaters.


Thank you. The only thing I did was to decrease 1 Stitch, so instead of having 101 stitches I had 100. That was for the newborn size. If I need to increase or decrease a couple of stitches to make pattern stitch fit, then that's what I do.
Hope this helps. Ros


----------



## Grandma M

I love this pattern and the lace addition is superb. I especially like the purple color.


----------



## Dlclose

Oh, darling!


----------



## shirley323759

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


Love this . I have made a couple of these, but this is going to be my next project, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Mary-Lou

Omgoodnes...I love them...so beautiful...the first one is my favorite...love purples of any shade
great job RosD


----------



## Elaine C.

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


Both of these are adorable. I really do love this little sweater. I am going to have to make one.

I want to make it in a larger size. About 6 months is the size I would like to make. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Absolutely fabulous


----------



## bjstatha

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


I just love baby things. These are just absolutely precious!


----------



## Isuel

Beautiful!


----------



## suehoman

RosD, I KNEW you were a speed-knitter - you must have lightning fingers! Those are exquisite!


----------



## hajra

Beautiful work.


----------



## mochamarie

ohsusana said:


> Gorgeous as usual. How long does it take you to knit one of these? I've only made one so far and then I did a boo boo!! I somehow knit about an inch in stockinet stitch on the ribbing instead of garter. Luckily, the top is for my dolly and she said she doesn't mind too much


I must have been daydreaming because I did the same thing! Love the pattern though!

This has so many variations that the top could keep a person busy forever! Happy knitting everyone. :-D


----------



## Nonicita

They are so beautiful.


----------



## niknmiasmom

So cute!


----------



## Gundi2

nice.


----------



## Donnathomp

These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia

Those are lovely! I've been admiring that base pattern through everyone's work and it really lends itself to experimentation (and figuring out if you really like a pattern stitch before committing to a larger project )


----------



## Kathie

They are beautiful. Outstanding work.


----------



## Byrdgal

So beautiful!!! I love your creativity but wonder if the amount of stitches stay the same as the original pattern??
I'm not so creative!!


----------



## prosas

Beautiful, thanks for the beautiful lace pattern. I am currently working on one and wasn't sure what stitch to use, this came at the perfect time.


----------



## edithann

Lovely, nice pattern, color, and of course knitting!
:thumbup:


----------



## agilitybritts

They are so cute.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cainchar

Thanks for explaining how you make the amount of stitches match what is needed for the repeats. I'd never have been so bold as to think it could be that easy! Now I am unstoppable! Well- I think I am- if not, I'll contact you! ;-)


----------



## RosD

Elaine C. said:


> Both of these are adorable. I really do love this little sweater. I am going to have to make one.
> 
> I want to make it in a larger size. About 6 months is the size I would like to make. Any suggestions on what I should do?


Thank you. Marianna has put up extra sizes on Ravelry. 6-9months. 1-3years. 4-6 years


----------



## RosD

Byrdgal said:


> So beautiful!!! I love your creativity but wonder if the amount of stitches stay the same as the original pattern??
> I'm not so creative!!


Thank you. For the lacy part I only decreased I stitch to make the pattern stitch fit


----------



## RosD

cainchar said:


> Thanks for explaining how you make the amount of stitches match what is needed for the repeats. I'd never have been so bold as to think it could be that easy! Now I am unstoppable! Well- I think I am- if not, I'll contact you! ;-)


You're welcome


----------



## Diann Anschuetz

thanks for including the pattern. Like I said before they are like eating potato chips, you cannot stop at just one.


----------



## Teeple

Gorgeous sweaters and beautiful knitting. Love the purple one.


----------



## Jeanette9

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyruel

It certainly helps.................thanks so much. Dolly :lol:


----------



## Janeway

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


What pattern did you use? Thanks


----------



## RosD

Janeway said:


> What pattern did you use? Thanks


I used Marianna's all in one top down pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## yona

Outstanding! The nicest top down I've seen.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

They are beautiful!


----------



## birsss

Beautiful.


----------



## Metrogal

I never get tired of looking at these little sweaters


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Beautiful great work.


----------



## Island Sue

Love those, will try the pattern.


----------



## maryladominicana

Hi RossD. Beautiful work. One question, on Row 1 of Immitation Embroidery, what does( wrn to m 1) mean? I would love to try this style.


----------



## RosD

maryladominicana said:


> Hi RossD. Beautiful work. One question, on Row 1 of Immitation Embroidery, what does( wrn to m 1) mean? I would love to try this style.[/quote
> 
> Thank you, wrn means wrap round needle. It's the same as yarn over. Hope this helps


----------



## maryladominicana

Thank you for your prompt response. Much appreciated.


----------



## RosD

maryladominicana said:


> Thank you for your prompt response. Much appreciated.


You're welcome, I love this stitch, happy knitting, Ros


----------



## kangaroo

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are soooo beautiful...love the soft colours


----------



## Pauline

I love this with a pattern, good work!


----------



## Rachel Haggie

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


ooooh lovely. I copied the imitation embroidery stitch down but can you please tell me what wrn to m1 means. What is wrn short for? Thanks


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Rachel Haggie said:


> ooooh lovely. I copied the imitation embroidery stitch down but can you please tell me what wrn to m1 means. What is wrn short for? Thanks


Read the comments and found the answer thanks so much. I'm currently knitting a striped one but will def do this pattern next.


----------



## RosD

Rachel Haggie said:


> ooooh lovely. I copied the imitation embroidery stitch down but can you please tell me what wrn to m1 means. What is wrn short for? Thanks


Thank you, I see you have found the answer to your question.


----------



## Evataz

I just have to put it in my "to do" list. Your work is lovely. I like the white one.


----------



## mmg

How will we know when the boy pattern is ready?


----------



## RosD

mmg said:


> How will we know when the boy pattern is ready?


I think just keep checking on Ravelry for Marianna's patterns.


----------



## Cary01

I love the variation on the bottom section! What does wrn mean? When you M1, can you just knit front and back of stitch?


----------



## mmg

I learned this the hard way, if you knit 2 and then use the next stitch to m1 you will be short stitches. I youtubed how to m1.


Cary01 said:


> I love the variation on the bottom section! What does wrn mean? When you M1, can you just knit front and back of stitch?


----------



## mmg

I would also you tube that, it's wrapping it a different way.


RosD said:


> Thank you. Wrn means the same as yarn over. If you knit into the front and back for this pattern, you will not get the lace effect 💞


----------



## Cary01

So how do I make one if not the F&B method? I know how to pick up that thread between the stitches. Would that work?


----------



## mmg

Yes, you pick up the bar in between the stitches, but I didn't know how to do that til I looked it up😊


Cary01 said:


> So how do I make one if not the F&B method? I know how to pick up that thread between the stitches. Would that work?


----------



## Cary01

I can to that! Thanks so much. So the wrn is just a yarn over?


----------



## mmg

The working yarn is in the front, as if to purl, then you wrap the yarn around needle


Cary01 said:


> I can to that! Thanks so much. So the wrn is just a yarn over?


----------



## janettamargo

Adorable!!


----------



## charliesaunt

Aren't these fun to make? I've made over a dozen of them for our church fair. What Grandmother won't buy one when seeing it.


----------



## mmg

If that pattern is in regards to the lace pattern that was posted, I haven't tried that yet. Still working on original pattern.


RosD said:


> For the first row it says P2, sl1, k1, psso, wrn to m1 (so after your psso bring your yarn to the front, then over the needle to the back of your work) K3 and continue the rest of the row. I'm hoping this makes sense.


----------



## Janeway

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These two are knitted in the stitch pattern Imitation Embroidery II.


What is 9 +2 mean & wrn to M mean as I would love to make this but don't understand! Thanks.


----------



## joisamermaid

beautiful , love the pattern on the bottom .


----------



## Pauline

What size needles did you use? I love your set and the color you chose.


----------



## Pauline

What size needles did you use? I love your set and the color you chose.


----------



## RosD

Pauline said:


> What size needles did you use? I love your set and the color you chose.


Thank you, 4mm needles


----------



## Janeway

RosD said:


> Thank you, 4mm needles


I don't know what the 9 + 2 means as does this mean 11 sts? What is the purpose of this? Thanks.


----------



## vreinholde

Great pattern, excellent color and outstanding work.


----------



## RosD

Janeway said:


> What is 9 +2 mean & wrn to M mean as I would love to make this but don't understand! Thanks.


The pattern is a multiple of 9 stitches. Then you add 2 stitches. If you look at the 1st row of the pattern, there are 9 stitches, repeat these and then purl 2 at the end.
For this to pattern to fit I had to decrease 1 stitch at the start of it. The last increase in the top down for the newborn brings you to 101 stitches, minus the stitches for the bands, it leaves you with 93 stitches for the pattern you want to use. 10 x 9 = 90 stitches + 2 = 92 stitches. So I decrease 1 stitch and then the stitch pattern fits perfectly. Hope this helps.


----------



## i knit

arent they just beautiful lovely job!


----------



## RosD

i knit said:


> arent they just beautiful lovely job!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## mavisalso

How do I get this pattern


----------



## beaz

RosD said:


> The pattern is a multiple of 9 stitches. Then you add 2 stitches. If you look at the 1st row of the pattern, there are 9 stitches, repeat these and then purl 2 at the end.
> For this to pattern to fit I had to decrease 1 stitch at the start of it. The last increase in the top down for the newborn brings you to 101 stitches, minus the stitches for the bands, it leaves you with 93 stitches for the pattern you want to use. 10 x 9 = 90 stitches + 2 = 92 stitches. So I decrease 1 stitch and then the stitch pattern fits perfectly. Hope this helps.


Can you tell me what book this stitch pattern is from. I am knitting a scarf using this pattern but can only refer to the pattern PDF for the stitch...I would rather refer to the book the actual stitch pattern came from.
thank you


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> Can you tell me what book this stitch pattern is from. I am knitting a scarf using this pattern but can only refer to the pattern PDF for the stitch...I would rather refer to the book the actual stitch pattern came from.
> thank you


I just found it in the Mon Tricot book of 1100 stitch patterns - I had the book all the time and forgot about it


----------



## RosD

beaz said:


> I just found it in the Mon Tricot book of 1100 stitch patterns - I had the book all the time and forgot about it


I'm glad you found it, I have that book too and absolutely love it, my book is looking a bit worn out now, so I'm on the lookout to see if I can replace it. Happy knitting!!! ???? Ros


----------



## SharonLeeming

I just love Marianna's Lazy Daisy Days all in one girls top and I have knitted the plain version for my granddaughter. I love the Imitation Embroidery ll pattern and would like to knit this for my granddaughter size 1-3. The base has 161 sts, will this pattern work or do I need to decrease? I'm unsure on how to work this out. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## RosD

SharonLeeming said:


> I just love Marianna's Lazy Daisy Days all in one girls top and I have knitted the plain version for my granddaughter. I love the Imitation Embroidery ll pattern and would like to knit this for my granddaughter size 1-3. The base has 161 sts, will this pattern work or do I need to decrease? I'm unsure on how to work this out. Many thanks in advance.


Hi Sharon, this stitch pattern should work for you if you have 165 stitches instead of 161 stitches. Happy knitting, I would love to see a photo when you've finished. ???? Ros


----------



## sharronaw

Gorgeous baby sweaters! Sharron


----------



## RosD

sharronaw said:


> Gorgeous baby sweaters! Sharron


Thank you sharronaw. ????


----------



## shaz699

Hi there. I absolutely love these patterns. Where can I purchase them?


----------



## RosD

shaz699 said:


> Hi there. I absolutely love these patterns. Where can I purchase them?


Hi there. The pattern is a free one from Marianna Mel. You can find her on Ravelry, which is free to join. I just added a different stitch pattern to the skirt. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## Bisknit

Adorable!


----------

